# The proper way to wake up husband



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This way he cannot get mad! Who would get mad at puppies? lol This is the puppies attacking Leonard on a saturday morning.










































No no no your not going back to sleep!










Get'em Crixus!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Uh oh Holly, it looks like your pup is the ring leader


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! That's way too cute!! Yes, I agree.. who can get mad at puppies!? Go Holly! You're gettin the trouble-starter, lol!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww too cute!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Go for the head Xena go for the head! Nothing wakes up up like a puppy tongue across your face!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO that's great I thought this might be a dirty thread 
Cute pics Lisa


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

LMAO thats awesome  Good Barca will be properly trained to wake my man up on sundays when theres work to do lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Way too cute!I love the brindle one Holly is getting.Very beautiful markings!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahhaha, thats great! I know I aint the only hubby sleepin on the couch  its more comfortable than the bed anyway... LOL 
I like the wake up crew, good stuff!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Great Stuff!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hahah!!! That is too funny!!

Look at all those sweet puppy faces. 
Can't get enough of them!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

hahahah great


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It has always been the job of the puppy in the house to wake him up, all the dogs have had their turn when they were young but this is the first time we had this many puppies do it! My last litter when Typhoon and Hurricane were little it was their job but there was only two of them.
Xena is such a character and LOVES my husband so she was trying to dig his face out to give sticky puppy kisses!

This litter has been so much fun I am going to miss the other 3 when they go to their new homes at the end of next month.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh lisa, great pics, and how can he get mad, look at those faces


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG!!!! SOOO CUUUTE!!! slurpy slurpy back to the puppies


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

They are getting so big - so cute!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Such cute pictures! Love those puppies!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I would not mind 5 little puppy alarm clocks! Definitely could not be mad at the puppies theyre too cute!!!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

these pics are so funny and cute  I <3 puppies!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

That is just awesome!! ^.^ Great post!


----------

